# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  A keni ndonjë talent të fshehur?

## Rreja

*Ska njeri qe ska talent Per Dicka ose shum gjera....Tregoni juve a keni naj Talent te fshehur =] ??*

----------


## busavata

e kam nje talent te rrezikshem 
pi shum duhan....

----------


## drague

kur kam qene i vogel kercejsha rock§& roll.

----------


## Rreja

*Per Tymin te Fotoja e ki apo?  Nese e ki per tymin : Kush digjet per ty  e din ? Kerkush vec duhani ose Cigarja x) a nese e ki per vetveten Mir se erdhe n klubin ton xD*

----------


## busavata

> kur kam qene i vogel kercejsha rock§& roll.


*WOOHW BRAVO DRAGUE*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> e kam nje talent te rrezikshem 
> pi shum duhan....


haha....
(Sesht talent i fshehur,eshte talent me sinjale tymi)

Talent te fshehur?Sa te dush!Vetem se i kam harru ka i kam mshefur.

----------


## Rreja

a smund ti gjesh a ??? :P

----------


## Rreja

*aiii sa mir Drague*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> a smund ti gjesh a ??? :P


Nje talent e kam gjet....

Bej me pushu kalamojt e vegjel,qe qajne gjat rruges.

----------


## busavata

Serafim a e din ai samuraji  qe e ka pas telentin 
harakiri   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rreja

po bash mir :P :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Serafim a e din ai samuraji  qe e ka pas telentin 
> harakiri  :)


haha,e forte.....para harakirit o mbrapa?

Te thash kam talent me pushu kalamajt e vegjel qe qajn.

----------


## busavata

Rreja
tregoje talentin e fshehur qe e ke ....

----------


## busavata

> haha,e forte.....para harakirit o mbrapa?
> 
> .


Toshiro Mifune...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Rreja
> tregoje talentin e fshehur qe e ke ....


rreja at asht tu lyp me tregue,

po don pak inkurajim,... :shkelje syri: 

rreja,

qite hej burrnesh ne shesh tan talentin tat...

----------


## busavata

Serafim & Xhuxhi
edhe keta jan talenta ...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> po bash mir :P:))


Si mi bash mire...e di qe bej mire.

Kur shof nje femi te vogel qe qan gjate rruges.....pyes mamane e femijes,pse qan?
-Ajo me pergjigjet:qan se duhet ndruar....
- (Talenti):Atehere ndroje e merr nje tjeter qe nuk qan.

----------


## busavata

> Si mi bash mire...e di qe bej mire.
> 
> Kur shof nje femi te vogel qe qan gjate rruges.....pyes mamane e femijes,pse qan?
> -Ajo me pergjigjetan se duhet ndruar....
> - (Talenti):Atehere ndroje e merr nje tjeter qe nuk qan.


sikur ne filmin - Ka ndodh njehere ne Amerikë

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> sikur ne filmin - Ka ndodh njehere ne Amerikë


Regjisti me i madh....Busavata....(S.LEONE)

(Ja prishem temen kesaj,sa talent qe kemi.)

----------


## busavata

> Regjisti me i madh....Busavata....(S.LEONE)
> 
> (Ja prishem temen kesaj,sa talent qe kemi.)


Serafim
edhe Sergio Leone  ka pas talent te fshehur
talenti i tij ka qen se si njeriu mundet me ruajtur nje gje qe esht shum veshtir te ruhet  -  idejen

----------

